
Millenials say boomer parents won't take virus seriously - pseudolus
http://businessinsider.com/millennials-say-parents-wont-take-coronavirus-precautions-2020-3
======
octokatt
Who would have thought that dismantling the fourth estate into a money-making,
race-to-the-bottom, sensationalist scheme would have long term effects on
public awareness of catastrophic events? [0]

[0] Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media, Edward S.
Herman and Noam Chomsky, updated in 2008

~~~
heymijo
The fourth estate is the media [0].

For anyone else who was unfamiliar with that term.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Estate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Estate)

------
chrisgd
The day after my sister and I ask our widowed mom to quarantine and two days
after my sister and brother in law rearrange everything so my mom isn’t
watching my niece, my mom proceed to attend a party held by other widows from
her support group and communities to host her daily card games. Quarantine I
Guess just means don’t go out to her

------
baja_blast
I have found it to be the exact opposite, my parents are scared shitless and I
am pretty indifferent.

~~~
karmelapple
Why are you indifferent? And how old are your parents?

~~~
mac01021
I can't speak for the GP but:

I'm reasonably "indifferent" in the sense that I am not at all worried for my
safety or the safety of my child.

I still feel a duty as a citizen not to go out in public and be a vector of
contagion, but I perform this duty without having any strong emotional
response.

------
DannyB2
Millennials: but moooooooom! I have been self isolating in the basement for
years!

